# Howdy!



## RodentMadCait (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi there! I've just joined the forum and I'm looking forward to learning more about fancy mice and their care and hopefully posting pictures of them (when I'm able to acquire some!).

At present I have quite a menagerie. Hehe. 1 rescue dog, 2 cats, 2 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, 6 hamsters! I have been doing lots of research into mouse care and feel confident I can look after them well. I've even planned a 7 day diet already! I know their diet is more complex than people think. However, I am having trouble finding any breeders close to where I live, or indeed, anywhere really, after much searching on the internet. I'm hoping that this forum will help point me in the direction of some good mouseries  I am situated in the Bristol area.

My name is Cait by the way! I'm 27 and currently setting up my own pet supplies and handmade small pet items business from home.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from another Cait!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## eolas Sionnach (Jun 3, 2013)

hello and welcome, the admins are super friendly and helpful  if they don't know out right they will know where to find out. ( i am new too and trying to work my way through the post.)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

